# Code Subclavian artery?? Please help!



## brandyleigh23 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a report that states a patient had an abdominal aortogram of the right iliac and was injected for angio in the SVG and IMA.  He notes that the left subclavian artery is diseased and that the catheter made it past the apple core type lesion in the subclavian. Am I supposed to use another code here???


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 20, 2011)

brandyleigh23@hotmail.com said:


> I have a report that states a patient had an abdominal aortogram of the right iliac and was injected for angio in the SVG and IMA.  He notes that the left subclavian artery is diseased and that the catheter made it past the apple core type lesion in the subclavian. Am I supposed to use another code here???



If this is a heart cath, this is part of the grafts dictation.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## brandyleigh23 (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay, thank you so much..I get confused so easily with Cardiology


----------

